# New 2016 Honda Pioneer 1000 and 1000-5



## 4Nines

Honda Announces 2016 Pioneer 1000

Brand-new model to round out 2016 Pioneer multipurpose SxS lineup








TORRANCE, Calif. (June 11, 2015) — Honda today announced the addition of two brand-new full-size side-by-side models–the groundbreaking Pioneer 1000 and Pioneer 1000-5–to its 2016 lineup. With class-leading displacement and payload, a 6-speed fully automatic Dual Clutch Transmission (DCT) and a full list of features and options, the flagship Pioneer 1000 promises to raise the bar in terms of power, performance and capability in both work and recreation applications.

“We’re very excited about the all-new 999cc engine we’ve developed for these new Pioneers,” said Lee Edmunds, Manager of Motorcycle Marketing Communications at American Honda. “We’ve also added the industry’s only fully automatic mechanical transmission–the 6-speed Dual Clutch Transmission. With steel gears, the DCT offers true engine braking, seamless shifting and a smooth, reliable transfer of power.”

More information can be found here: Honda Announces 2016 Pioneer 1000


----------



## Polaris425

looks alot better than the past models.


----------



## mcdaddy7926

They look good, but i think they still have a ways to go compared to other SxS and ATV's in the market. :usa2:


----------



## Polaris425

mcdaddy7926 said:


> They look good, but i think they still have a ways to go compared to other SxS and ATV's in the market. :usa2:


That's true...


One thing about Honda is they have stayed true to the Utility format... While most other companies have leaned more towards the sport side, even in their utility line. Honda is one or the other, no best of both worlds.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

I found this floating around and had to post it lol









. Sent from my iPhone 6+ using Tapatalk!!!


----------



## Polaris425

Hahaha!!!!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## Mac102004

They sure have come a long way from the Big Red 700 lol. Would like to see some more specs on these before I criticize them too much. Thinking 50-60hp, maybe pushing 70hp but anymore than that and I'll be picking my jaw up off the floor.


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4

i saw a trailer about them there nice got many differential selections one including turf mode and much more. To me it is a well rounded utility sxs.


----------



## z24guy

This is great news! Now Yamaha will (hopefully) catch up!


----------



## JPs300

Mac102004 said:


> They sure have come a long way from the Big Red 700 lol. Would like to see some more specs on these before I criticize them too much. Thinking 50-60hp, maybe pushing 70hp but anymore than that and I'll be picking my jaw up off the floor.


Agreed, 100%. Their 750 is only 37hp, I'd be very surprised if they made over 60 with only 250 more CC. 

Low range is a HUGE step in the right direction for them though.


----------



## beepin

Sounds way more enjoyable new 1000cc sxs!


----------



## Stimpy

Six forward gears to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

